# So let's see everyone's pics of the fish caught so far this yr



## Thesilverback (Mar 5, 2011)

Post all your fishing pics so far this yr.

_The Silverback_


----------



## leaky tiki (Apr 14, 2004)

Caught this one at Moggie tonite...


----------



## Ry440 (May 11, 2011)

Caught this Hog in lorain on the lake


----------



## Dmuntean (Aug 12, 2006)

3 lb 8 oz. nice one at Portage Lakes/ East Res.


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

First is my best.(21 in.) Second is my second best.(20 in.) Third is my friends best. (19 in.) :B  All on soft plastic worms.


----------



## gapwedge (Jun 6, 2011)

Caught on Cummings Lake in Ontario while trolling for Northerns with a large crank bait just before heading in for the night. It's my personal best for Bass, large or small, and fought like hell breaking water in front of a gorgeous 200 foot rock faced cliff. It measured 20 inches and was released to make someone else's day.


----------



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

here's a few of mine, the little bass was the catch of the year LOL


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

all buckeye lake fish. First is a 13.5 inch crappie, second is my PB crappie at 15", and the saugeye was 23"

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## zipperneck52 (May 1, 2004)

From Rocky river.


----------



## rklagstad (May 13, 2009)

:B


----------



## toobnoob (Jun 1, 2010)

This spring/summer on the Grand River


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Some of our better ones this year. My son's was from Milton and mine from Portage.


----------



## Thesilverback (Mar 5, 2011)

Some of mine from spring till now!












































_The Silverback_


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)




----------



## Dirty Mudskipper (Mar 2, 2011)

You just wanted a way to show off "that skinny waist line". LOL!!!
Here goes a few...

It's always a great day to fish!


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

nice fish everyone! i will have to post some pics!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

A few from this year












































_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## jbrownie (Jul 23, 2011)

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## tractor5561 (Aug 17, 2008)

wow guys, them are some HAWGS for sure. heres my haul, some from down in VA.


----------



## jaysin05 (Sep 12, 2010)

Let the good time troll...
Good fishing everybody!


----------



## TRHOD12 (Nov 15, 2008)

My wife's fish ohio crappie from Pymatuning......I got nothing to show


----------



## seebachers (Aug 7, 2010)

Summer Bass


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

TRHOD12 said:


> My wife's fish ohio crappie from Pymatuning......I got nothing to show


WOW! Now thats what I call a crappie.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

WB has been good to ma this year!


----------



## therockgj (Feb 21, 2011)

Biggest and smallest bass of the summer! lol

Today, I caught an 8" bass on a 5" worm that spit out a 2" baby bass! Gotta love it!


----------



## Dmuntean (Aug 12, 2006)

My 4 year old fishing partner with his big bluegill of the year at Portage Lakes!!!!


----------



## Nimi_fisher5 (Jun 12, 2011)

"fish all day , every day"


----------



## Nimi_fisher5 (Jun 12, 2011)

the last 2 are mounts


"fish all day , every day"


----------



## davie1989 (Mar 31, 2010)

havent gotten out much but i caught this outa my pond =)


----------



## BucketMouth63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Portage Lakes


----------



## FishNinja (May 25, 2011)

I didnt see any PIKE in any of these posts....The American Game Fish....


----------



## heidlers (May 24, 2010)

Ninja, you do know you are driving some of us NUTS every time you post pics of those beautiful Northern's your catching!!??  I'd love one like that to surprise me some time over at West Branch (or anywhere else I drop the boat in for that matter!!!!!!)- biggest we've gotten over there was a skinny 26". Had several smaller ones...which tells me the bigger ones are there somewhere...


----------



## Seabolt84 (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## Azzuri (May 14, 2010)

I dunno if this counts, because I caught it in Elma, NY a few months ago, but here is my personal best Largemouth. Scale said 6.9lbs but of course I think it was a little off


----------



## Dirty Mudskipper (Mar 2, 2011)

We'll count it... just cause you had Chief Wahoo with you. Lol. 

It's always a great day to fish!


----------



## raiderdave (Oct 18, 2010)

Two of my favorites !!!!!


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Seabolt84 said:


>




What fish is that with the women?????
Kyle
HPT
CP

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Seabolt84 (Jun 1, 2011)

My wife caught that the second time out this year at sippo back in May. Its a bowfin.


----------



## fish on! (Oct 15, 2009)

Caught him in June before the heat, and yes I'm bored.


----------



## bass_man_reese (Jul 27, 2011)

i got this a few years back and its not going anywhere


----------



## Thesilverback (Mar 5, 2011)

Awsome tat!!!!

_The Silverback_


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

fish on! said:


> Caught him in June before the heat, and yes I'm bored.


`can i please ask, what is going on in this pic? lol


----------



## CherokeeKid (Aug 10, 2011)

Caught this lil guy on a tube jig at my buddy's backyard pond in Grafton.


----------



## Nimi_fisher5 (Jun 12, 2011)

these were all caught yesterday 30' musky 25 in pike 23' channel cat and a 19' saugeye


"fish all day , every day"


----------



## Thesilverback (Mar 5, 2011)

Where were you fishing?????

_The Silverback_


----------



## hopintocash2 (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## clfew (Feb 5, 2008)

24" walley


----------



## CatchNrelease (Mar 20, 2011)

Caught this guy early this mourning at Mosquito Causeway on Shrimp


----------



## Nimi_fisher5 (Jun 12, 2011)

Thesilverback said:


> Where were you fishing?????
> 
> _The Silverback_


Pleasant hill



"fish all day , every day"


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

A few toothy critters from this year, nothing big but lots of fun. I got the one of me holding it by myself fishing alone playing with some new baits.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

got good fish this year so plenty of good times to come


----------



## Pester (May 14, 2010)

Walleye at Berlin, 5-21-2011


----------



## Pester (May 14, 2010)

Walleye with Cap'n Gary Zart


----------



## Dabassassassin (May 2, 2007)

20.25" still waiting for my fish ohio bass on nimi.. Have had at least 4 on(stories I can tell my kids ..

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Thesilverback (Mar 5, 2011)

My buddy is stationed in V.A, here are some of the fish he caught yesterday 

The Silverback


----------



## mlayers (Aug 22, 2011)

I hope my pic will turn out... These was caught my myself and my 6 yr old grand daughter...Matt


----------



## mlayers (Aug 22, 2011)

More rainbows it been a great year for catching trout











Matt


----------



## Coonhound (May 12, 2008)

Due to deployment, my fishing season has been exactly 4 weeks this year, but here's a few of the better ones me and my wife have caught. All were caught on my jig, the VJJ...even the toothy and wiskery critters. lol


----------



## aap1970 (May 7, 2010)

I see some really nice bass but here's fish that many people don't brag about. Freshwater Drum aka sheephead. This Fish Ohio was followed up with another one a week later. I guess if I catch another Fish Ohio I get a title of Master Fishermen in Sheephead from the State of Ohio. WOW what a title!


----------



## mlayers (Aug 22, 2011)

Why do I have so much trouble posting pics. I have a complete different window today then I did the other day. I have pics on my computer but can not get them to load in the message board. Can anyone help me.......Matt


----------



## Coonhound (May 12, 2008)

Haha...that's a huge drum! We've caught several huge ones over the last couple of years. I thought i had pics uploaded...i'll have to put some up later.

mlayers, you'd either have to have the pics uploaded to a hosting website, or upload them here. To upload them here, click on "go advanced" blow...next to "post quick reply". 

Then click "manage attachments". Then click 'browse' to find the picture you want to upload. Either double click on it or click on it once and then click "open". 

That window will shut, and then click on "upload". At the bottom of that window it will show the file name once it's been uploaded.

Close that window, then click "submit reply" on the main message window.

Clear as mud? lol


----------



## Coonhound (May 12, 2008)

Here's a big drum from Guntersville. Pretty much the last cast of a lack luster trip. I thought i had a monster bass!


----------



## mlayers (Aug 22, 2011)

Ok trying again here is more of the rainbows that I have caught this year. I been smoking them and putting them in the freezer for later.....Matt


----------



## mlayers (Aug 22, 2011)

Here they are man this is a learning curve......Matt


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

mlayers said:


> Why do I have so much trouble posting pics. I have a complete different window today then I did the other day. I have pics on my computer but can not get them to load in the message board. Can anyone help me.......Matt


You can use one of two options:

1. Upload them to your OGF gallery and insert them from there. They must be less than 2M to do that.

2. Use a image hosting site like Photobucket and insert the


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

View attachment 49527


----------



## Dirty Mudskipper (Mar 2, 2011)

Hit the Atlantic from a pier, first time ever... 3yr old daughter caught the shark.


It's always a great day to fish!


----------



## PolymerStew (Feb 17, 2009)

Caught this one out at Mogadore, 29" channel cat


----------



## Thesilverback (Mar 5, 2011)

Mudskipper,Show the pic of the one with the teeth!!!!

The Silverback


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

My biggest pike so far I got this year!:B


----------



## Dirty Mudskipper (Mar 2, 2011)

Thesilverback said:


> Mudskipper,Show the pic of the one with the teeth!!!!
> 
> The Silverback


Cant for some reason. If whoever wants to see their teeth (the first fish), can google oyster toadfish. They are vicious and venomous, I believe. I almost grabbed his mouth... Bad idea! Then around the fin... Maybe even worse than the latter. Lol.


It's always a great day to fish!


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## Masterbasser88 (Sep 10, 2011)

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## FishHunter007 (May 12, 2011)

Caught this 39 inch 18 pounder this may


----------



## heidlers (May 24, 2010)

Hey Bond...is that shot from Fairport? looks like it...GREAT FISH!


----------



## FishHunter007 (May 12, 2011)

yes at the lighthouse on the breakwall


----------



## heidlers (May 24, 2010)

that's what it looked like. Again, GREAT fish! thx. Funny thing is I've fished harbor/river 2-3 times for steelies and been shut out. Not too long after you caught that fish, I hit the river for smallies (3rd week of May) and landed 30 with a buddy one morning from 3-5lbs. good spot...


----------



## Nimi_fisher5 (Jun 12, 2011)

http://tapatalk.com/mu/b83862df-8030-b6b1. I also have a 6 pound bass and 3 5 pound cats tht I don't have pics of


"fish all day , every day"


----------



## Dabassassassin (May 2, 2007)

Went to visit mom in NC








i woulda got a replica if I pulled that size in up north. 7lbs there = 4lbs here

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## tw93 (Sep 26, 2011)

This is a stringer of cats I caught in Rex Lake (Portage Lakes) this spring. Cats were caught on Chicken Livers.


----------

